# Tinc Breeding Readiness



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My group of an assumed 2.1.0 is @ 8 months of age. I have heard that anywhere between 8-12 months to look for eggs. I have recently provided a "Coco-Hut", and the frogs are (average)1.5". The Males are spending a lot of time high in the Pothos as well.(I presume they are starting to call in their inaudible way  ) Am I "jumping the gun" to be looking under the hut yet? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jbear,

In my experience, male tinctorius can start calling from about 10-12 months, but females usually take a few additional months to mature (more like 12-16 months). So, it's likely that you'll see a male calling by himself before you see any courting behaviour. You might also see several courting events before you see any eggs deposited.

You can also try daily mistings to help get them "in the mood". I also feel that lots of good food is key to getting the frogs into good breeding condition.

Good luck and keep us updated! Richard.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've found that many frogs reach sexual maturity before they reach their full size. Because of the energy/resources consumed by breeding, breeding too early may inhibit growth potential. If your tincs really are only eight months OOW I'd recommend waiting before really trying to get them to breed.... (Keep in mind it's usually frogs about this age that you hear people complaining about getting clutches from and having them all go bad, waiting until your frogs are older may help assuage this frustration as well).

I'll also back Richard up. Your male is probably sexually mature, but your female probably isn't ready to get going just yet.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I figured I had some time to wait still, but wanted to make sure. Thanks for the tip about the delayed female maturity. I knew Leucs were like that, I guess this is a common thing in female darts?

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I misted pretty heavy today as an experiment to see if the males would call. My oldest of the group(By about 1.5-2 wks) is the male caller! I watched as he found a good spot after "the rain", and his sides began to inflate/deflate. His throat was pulsing and their were AUDIBLE "clicks" coming from the viv! I was thrilled! I will take the advice given to me here, and not expect anything other than calling for a while. On a side note... I came back into the room about 5-10 mins after I watched him calling, and the other male was VERY flat on the floor. Could some unseen aggression have occured? He looked like he was in a very submissive posture. I went to get the camera, and the calling male was right there, and the submitting frog had moved. Should I be concerned?

P.S. I am already concerned, but don't want to be hasty in any way... Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> I misted pretty heavy today as an experiment to see if the males would call. My oldest of the group(By about 1.5-2 wks) is the male caller! I watched as he found a good spot after "the rain", and his sides began to inflate/deflate. His throat was pulsing and their were AUDIBLE "clicks" coming from the viv! I was thrilled! I will take the advice given to me here, and not expect anything other than calling for a while. On a side note... I came back into the room about 5-10 mins after I watched him calling, and the other male was VERY flat on the floor. Could some unseen aggression have occured? He looked like he was in a very submissive posture. I went to get the camera, and the calling male was right there, and the submitting frog had moved. Should I be concerned?
> 
> P.S.* I am already concerned, but don't want to be hasty in any way... Thanks!*
> 
> JBear


I really was hoping for some input here... It would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

jbherpin said:


> I really was hoping for some input here... It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JBear


You definitely want to keep a eye on them, their is reason to be concerned. Laying flat like that is a submissive position. What kind of frogs are these?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> You definitely want to keep a eye on them, their is reason to be concerned. Laying flat like that is a submissive position. What kind of frogs are these?


These are Suriname Cobalt Tincs. Could the other frog have heard the male calling and layed low, or would they only do this after a physical conflict? Thanks! They are behaving normally today, on a side note.

JBear


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

jbherpin said:


> These are Suriname Cobalt Tincs. Could the other frog have heard the male calling and layed low, or would they only do this after a physical conflict? Thanks! They are behaving normally today, on a side note.
> 
> JBear


It's hard to say, the one that was looking submissive might have been just eying up a fruit fly. Just keep a eye on them and make sure their weight is staying up (stressed or bullied frogs tend to get thin). Get a container ready just in case you do need to separate them.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jbear,

I wouldn't worry about male:male aggression too much. In my experience, it is pretty rare for one male to stress another male too badly (not feeding, loss of weight, etc.). Female:female aggression is the thing to watch out for. Oddly enough, I have a 2.1 group of Powderblue tinctorius and it is the female that wrestles and stresses the males out.

Congrats on getting the one male calling. I'm sure you'll have some eggs from them shortly!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Jbear,
> 
> I wouldn't worry about male:male aggression too much. In my experience, it is pretty rare for one male to stress another male too badly (not feeding, loss of weight, etc.). Female:female aggression is the thing to watch out for. Oddly enough, I have a 2.1 group of Powderblue tinctorius and it is the female that wrestles and stresses the males out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard! The little girl in with them is only 8 months old, but I have seen her stroke the male that was calling about a month ago. It was brief and with no real courting effort, but she certainly stroked his back. The female was much smaller and always had stayed more hidden than the males. Now she is always out, and is getting very close to be bigger than them. I almost gave her away when they were much younger thinking she was an odd man out frog... Thank god I gave her time!!! Thanks for all the advice everyone!

JBear


----------

